# Tortoise Cookies (winter prep/treats)



## Bambam1989 (Jul 8, 2018)

Many of us tort keepers have already started preparing for winter feeding. I have begun making something that I call "Tortoise Cookies" and thought I would share what they are and how I make them.
The concept was to create a flavor combination that would be very appetizing for my tort while still being HEALTHY! The end goal is to create several variations that I can add to the fresh food that is available during winter to help create a more balanced diet.
This is the third batch that I have made and I took a few pics of the process to give anyone interested an idea of how to make it.
Here we go..

For this batch of cookies I used-
A medium sized Opuntia cactus pad
Hosta leaves
Squash leaves, stems, and a handful of blossoms
Sow Thistle
Various types of grasses
Smaller amounts of nipplewort, zinnia, and snapdragon

Sounds like some fairly yummy tort foods!

I then gradually fed my ingredients into my food processor. I blended it all up until I felt like I wasn't going to get it any finer. The results look like this..



O yes that looks yummy..

I then divided it roughly in half and put each half on a nonstick mat and rack for my dehydrator (if you don't have a nonstick mat or a dehydrator then you can use parchment paper and your oven on its lowest setting)



Ok, that just looks like someone already ate it and just came out the other end... better sample the "batter" and make sure it is ok!








I guess it was good..
Continuing on..
Spread your batter out as thin as you can get it without creating holes in it, like this


Then dehydrate it for several hours (I set my dehydrator to 135F) after 4 hours I would start checking it hourly. Its ready once it will cleanly peel from the mat. If it still tries to stick or come apart then leave it longer. The actual time will depend on what your "ingredients" are. This batch took almost 7 hours but that was largely because of the cactus. Here it is completely dehydrated.



Now its time to cut your cookies. The size you choose is completely up to you.






Now that they are done, the finished product has to be tested.




The firmness should help encourage a healthy beak. If it does seem to be to hard for your tort you can always dip it in water to soften them slightly or let them soak for a minute to return them to mush.
They are such a huge hit with Clunker! Other than a great winter supplement, they make delicious treats. Not as tasty as Mazuri though!


----------



## wellington (Jul 8, 2018)

Have you tried just freezing it? Maybe using one of those food bag sealers that sucks the air out and seals the bag, then freezing? 
Thanks for sharing. I usually just air dry my winter foods. I might just try this with some of it.


----------



## Bambam1989 (Jul 8, 2018)

wellington said:


> Have you tried just freezing it? Maybe using one of those food bag sealers that sucks the air out and seals the bag, then freezing?
> Thanks for sharing. I usually just air dry my winter foods. I might just try this with some of it.


I tried freezing chopped plants last winter. He did not care for it. I couldn't even get him to eat squash leaves after they were frozen. It was very unusual since he is very open with his food.
I'm not sure what the issue was and I will be freezing some plants for this winter to try again.


----------



## ascott (Jul 8, 2018)

Bambam1989 said:


> Many of us tort keepers have already started preparing for winter feeding. I have begun making something that I call "Tortoise Cookies" and thought I would share what they are and how I make them.
> The concept was to create a flavor combination that would be very appetizing for my tort while still being HEALTHY! The end goal is to create several variations that I can add to the fresh food that is available during winter to help create a more balanced diet.
> This is the third batch that I have made and I took a few pics of the process to give anyone interested an idea of how to make it.
> Here we go..
> ...



That was super awesome....I thoroughly enjoyed that. Thank you


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jul 8, 2018)

That was totally awesome, I think I'm going to have to bust out my apron and try to make those. They should totally have a cooking show on Animal Planet, I like the sounds of Bambam's kitchen.


----------



## Bambam1989 (Jul 8, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> That was totally awesome, I think I'm going to have to bust out my apron and try to make those. They should totally have a cooking show on Animal Planet, I like the sounds of Bambam's kitchen.


Thank you! I'm afraid I would run out of ideas after awhile[emoji15]


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jul 8, 2018)

Bambam1989 said:


> Thank you! I'm afraid I would run out of ideas after awhile[emoji15]


I don't know about that, just about every post I read from you... You give me new ideas for food options.


----------



## Bambam1989 (Jul 8, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> I don't know about that, just about every post I read from you... You give me new ideas for food options.


Now im blushing[emoji5]


----------



## TechnoCheese (Jul 8, 2018)

I’m gonna have to try these! Are there alternatives to a dehydrator?


----------



## Bambam1989 (Jul 8, 2018)

TechnoCheese said:


> I’m gonna have to try these! Are there alternatives to a dehydrator?


Yes. Use a cookie sheet lined with parchment paper. Set your oven temp as close to 135F as you can. Lots of ovens won't go below 200 or 150 and that's fine. 
Leave the door to your oven slightly cracked to allow air flow


----------



## TechnoCheese (Jul 8, 2018)

Bambam1989 said:


> Yes. Use a cookie sheet lined with parchment paper. Set your oven temp as close to 135F as you can. Lots of ovens won't go below 200 or 150 and that's fine.
> Leave the door to your oven slightly cracked to allow air flow



Thank you!


----------



## CarolM (Jul 8, 2018)

Bambam1989 said:


> Many of us tort keepers have already started preparing for winter feeding. I have begun making something that I call "Tortoise Cookies" and thought I would share what they are and how I make them.
> The concept was to create a flavor combination that would be very appetizing for my tort while still being HEALTHY! The end goal is to create several variations that I can add to the fresh food that is available during winter to help create a more balanced diet.
> This is the third batch that I have made and I took a few pics of the process to give anyone interested an idea of how to make it.
> Here we go..
> ...


Love it. Thanks. I am trying to get my torts used to cactus pads so that I can feed it to them more often. Our plants here in the Cape tend to be nice and juicy and more available in winter (because that is our rainy season) than they are in the summer. So I will prepare this for summer.


----------



## no one (Jul 9, 2018)

Thank you for sharing Bambam1989!! Love it, Tortoise cookies... 
And with the pictures, that's always nice when you are a visual person. 

(This thread gets a 10 plus from me.)


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jul 9, 2018)

I've started dehydrating hibiscus flowers and leaves and putting them in jars for winter. Yours is a great idea too


----------



## ColaCarbonaria (Jul 9, 2018)

Good work!


----------



## C. Nelson (Jul 11, 2018)

Bambam1989 said:


> Many of us tort keepers have already started preparing for winter feeding. I have begun making something that I call "Tortoise Cookies" and thought I would share what they are and how I make them.
> The concept was to create a flavor combination that would be very appetizing for my tort while still being HEALTHY! The end goal is to create several variations that I can add to the fresh food that is available during winter to help create a more balanced diet.
> This is the third batch that I have made and I took a few pics of the process to give anyone interested an idea of how to make it.
> Here we go..
> ...





Thank you so much! I have a dehydrator and I'm going to try this. The best part is that you can specialize the food according to your tortoise's favorites. CLUNKER is absolutely adorable as a taste tester.


----------



## C. Nelson (Jul 11, 2018)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I've started dehydrating hibiscus flowers and leaves and putting them in jars for winter. Yours is a great idea too
> View attachment 244528



Wow - they are pretty too!


----------



## Bambam1989 (Jul 11, 2018)

C. Nelson said:


> Thank you so much! I have a dehydrator and I'm going to try this. The best part is that you can specialize the food according to your tortoise's favorites. CLUNKER is absolutely adorable as a taste tester.


Glad you found it inspiring. I'll pass your compliment along to Clunker, his ego cant get much bigger [emoji28]


----------



## Melis (Jul 11, 2018)

What a great post!


----------



## Ray--Opo (Jul 12, 2018)

What is the shelf life? I love the idea.


----------



## Bambam1989 (Jul 12, 2018)

Ray--Opo said:


> What is the shelf life? I love the idea.


You could easily keep them in a Ziploc bag on the counter for several weeks. If you store them in a jar with one of those moisture absorbing packets (silica?) Then they will keep a few months depending on your climate. You can freeze them for even longer storage without issue as well since the water has already been removed, you won't end up with a gooey mess.


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra (Jul 14, 2018)

Bambam1989 said:


> Many of us tort keepers have already started preparing for winter feeding. I have begun making something that I call "Tortoise Cookies" and thought I would share what they are and how I make them.
> The concept was to create a flavor combination that would be very appetizing for my tort while still being HEALTHY! The end goal is to create several variations that I can add to the fresh food that is available during winter to help create a more balanced diet.
> This is the third batch that I have made and I took a few pics of the process to give anyone interested an idea of how to make it.
> Here we go..
> ...


Genius!! I am so excited to start making "cookies"!
Thank you so very much!


----------



## KBeam (Aug 9, 2018)

Bambam1989 said:


> Many of us tort keepers have already started preparing for winter feeding. I have begun making something that I call "Tortoise Cookies" and thought I would share what they are and how I make them.
> The concept was to create a flavor combination that would be very appetizing for my tort while still being HEALTHY! The end goal is to create several variations that I can add to the fresh food that is available during winter to help create a more balanced diet.
> This is the third batch that I have made and I took a few pics of the process to give anyone interested an idea of how to make it.
> Here we go..
> ...



Great idea!


----------



## Sue Ann (Oct 1, 2021)

Bambam1989 said:


> Many of us tort keepers have already started preparing for winter feeding. I have begun making something that I call "Tortoise Cookies" and thought I would share what they are and how I make them.
> The concept was to create a flavor combination that would be very appetizing for my tort while still being HEALTHY! The end goal is to create several variations that I can add to the fresh food that is available during winter to help create a more balanced diet.
> This is the third batch that I have made and I took a few pics of the process to give anyone interested an idea of how to make it.
> Here we go..
> ...


Thanks so much.great post!


----------

